# Partial Omentectomy



## carol52 (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a good code for a Partial Omentectomy ?


----------



## preserene (Jun 6, 2011)

Partial Omentectomy , resection of omemtum, or omentectomy all lean on to the code *49255*. Almost most the resection of omentum is partial only. Complete omentectomy is very rare to be under taken and not contemplated in general.


----------



## carol52 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for your help. csm


----------

